# External TV tuner card.....Please help.



## Mr.Digital (Dec 1, 2009)

I have 15" CRT monitor to whom I want to connect external TV tuner card.
The TV tuner must be standalone type & requires only the MONITOR. Also it should support 17" or 19" LCD which I will buy in future.

Please suggest some good external TV tuner card under 2K.

Also tell about your experience if you have used it.

I have seen VideoMate v150 & AVerTV Box Genie l                                                                                                                M075 in MARKET @ Mumbai.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## saqib_khan (Dec 1, 2009)

I am using Umax Tvision External TV tuner card. It should be sufficient to you. It will also run on 22". So futureproof also.


----------



## satyamy (Dec 1, 2009)

almost all external requires only monitor no PC is needed in external

it is call External TV Tuner Box (not card, card is internal one)

u can easily get external tv tuner under 2K

even rs. 800 one run on 15" to 19" but resolution (i.e. clarity) is big problem in cheap one

before buying just check its resolution if it can support 1024 x 768 or higher than it can run perfectly on 19" LCD 

if need cheap check for GADMEI
yes as suggested by saqid - Umax Tvision is nice one


----------



## Mr.Digital (Dec 1, 2009)

saqib_khan said:


> I am using Umax Tvision External TV tuner card. It should be sufficient to you. It will also run on 22". So futureproof also.



Please mention the MODEL no. & how about its quality of image & detection of channels?


----------



## saqib_khan (Dec 1, 2009)

Quality of Image is very good. I am using it for Samsung 2233. Dont know about detection of channels, because I am using it for DishTV.


----------



## f123 (Dec 4, 2009)

TV Tuner CARDS

External
Gadmei TV 3488E @ Rs. 950
Gadmei TV 3820E @ Rs. 975
Umax Tvision LCD TV Tuner card @ 1.8k

Internal
PixelView Play TV Pro 3 @ 1.2k
Pixel View PV-M54500 @ 1.4k
Avermedia Super 007 @ 1.6k


This might help..


----------



## asingh (Dec 4, 2009)

Do internal TV tuner cards, load the system. Or is it just a signal which is routed via the board to the monitor..?


----------



## saqib_khan (Dec 4, 2009)

^^Didnt understood the question. For internal TV Tuner cards, its necessary for the OS to load and then you double click the software which is supplied by the tv tuner. In short, for internal tv tuner card, you have to start the software. 

And for external, you even dont require to start the CPU.


----------



## asingh (Dec 4, 2009)

^^
Does the internal TV tuner card stress the system (CPU/GPU), when a signal is passed from the board to the monitor..?


----------



## saqib_khan (Dec 5, 2009)

No it doesn't do anything like that. I haven't found any decrease in speed after installing this tv tuner.


----------

